# Flame Kissed Seared Steak



## Savannahsmoker (Oct 29, 2011)

GrilGrates temp on the Traeger is to high for our liking so I will cool down to 600 to 700. 






Corn has been on for 15 minutes and time to flip the Steak





Dinner is served.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my.  Just look at those grill marks. Looks fab!

Fork marks don't come off of an iPad....


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 2, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!! Good eats right there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 2, 2011)

OMG, that looks fantastic!


----------



## Nugget (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness, those steaks look lovely!

Now, if only I could do the same come Christmas BBQ....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 16, 2011)

Its 06.30 here I could eat your steak with a fried egg now.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yum!!!!


----------

